# Installazione da Stage1 (mi voglio suicidare)!

## lex82

Ciao a tutti,

visto e considerato che, finora, ho avuto risultati eccellenti nell'apprendimento di Linux grazie a Gentoo vorrei imparare le "basi" del sistema operativo provando a iniziare l'installazione da zero... anzi da uno: dallo Stage1. Una volta ci provai con un P3 733 (con la versione 2005.0) ma interruppi dopo la compilazione del kernel (la macchina non era mia e serviva per altri lavori "più urgenti").

Ora, come tutti sapete, le guide ufficiali iniziano solo dallo Stage3 e l'unica info "ufficiale" è quella di rieseguire il bootstrapping dopo aver installato lo Stage3.

Dove posso trovare informazioni più dettagliate per quanto riguarda l'installazione da Stage1?

Grazie!

----------

## Luca89

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/faq.xml#stage12

La trovi linkata nel handbook.

----------

## lex82

Ecco, appunto, come dicevo l'unico riferimento ad un'installazione da Stage1 è quello nelle FAQ che in pratica suggerisce di installare uno Stage3, rieseguire il bootstrap e riemergere l'intera toolchain. A me servirebbe una guida tipo quella che si trovava con la versione 2005.0 e precedenti che includevano anche l'installazione da zero (Stage1).

----------

## Luca89

Non cambia assolutamente nulla, la differenza di comandi tra uno stage1 e uno stage3 è:

```
# cd /usr/portage

# scripts/bootstrap.sh

# emerge -e system
```

Alla fine ottieni sempre uno stage3. Se scompatti uno stage3 ottimizzato per il tuo processore, è la stessa cosa e fai prima.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> A me servirebbe una guida tipo quella che si trovava con la versione 2005.0 e precedenti che includevano anche l'installazione da zero (Stage1).

 

Beh, scarichi uno stage1, lo installi, esegui bootstrap.sh (pregando nel frattempo che funzioni) che costruisce la toolchain e poi vai di emerge -e system.

Ciao

----------

## lex82

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Beh, scarichi uno stage1, lo installi, esegui bootstrap.sh (pregando nel frattempo che funzioni) che costruisce la toolchain e poi vai di emerge -e system.

 

Perché dici "pregando che funzioni"?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Perché dici "pregando che funzioni"?

 

Perché ai miei tempi (livecd 1.4) non funzionò, dovetti riemergere gcc e glibc senza le dipendenze e poi ricominciare da capo. Ma si parla di tanto tempo fa, e quel livecd aveva diversi problemini.  :Razz: 

Ciao

----------

## Peach

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *lex82 wrote:*   Perché dici "pregando che funzioni"? 
> 
> Perché ai miei tempi (livecd 1.4) non funzionò, dovetti riemergere gcc e glibc senza le dipendenze e poi ricominciare da capo. Ma si parla di tanto tempo fa, e quel livecd aveva diversi problemini. 
> 
> Ciao

 

diciamo pure che nn ci sono più problemi a riguardo per esperienza personale (almeno dopo la 1.4 rc3)

----------

## lex82

Riepilogando:

1) Avvio con il LiveCD di Gentoo;

2) Preparo le partizioni;

3) Scarico lo Stage1 e lo decomprimo in /;

4) Scarico Portage e lo decomprimo in /usr;

5) Avvio bootstrap.sh;

6) Eseguo "emerge -e system";

7) Riprendo l'installazione dall'installazione del kernel.

Giusto?

A proposito dove si trova lo script bootstrap.sh? Qual'è la linea di comando per eseguirlo?

Grazie ^_^

----------

## Ferdinando

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> A proposito dove si trova lo script bootstrap.sh? Qual'è la linea di comando per eseguirlo?

 

L'ha postato Luca89 sopra, ed è anche nella guida che ti ha indicato:

 *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/portage
> 
> scripts/bootstrap.sh

 

Ciao

----------

## Kernel78

Personalmente non capisco perchè vuoi farlo a tutti i costi quando ormai la modalità ufficiale di installazione è lo stage 3 (almeno hai una macchina operativa in molto meno tempo) e se vuoi successivamente puoi ricompilare tutto ottenendo un risultato ESATTAMENTE UGUALE ad un'installazione da stage 1   :Confused: 

----------

## fejfbo

Io nelle ultime installazioni da stage 1 ho sempre avuto problemi di perl    :Confused: 

----------

## !equilibrium

e oltre a quello detto da kernel78, aggiungo: ti tiri dietro tutti i PROBLEMI dello stage1 che con lo stage3 non ci sono. e questi problemi inizierai a sentirli fra qualche mese quando comincierai ad aggiornare la tua gentoo. poi non dire che non sei stato avvisato  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> questi problemi inizierai a sentirli fra qualche mese quando comincierai ad aggiornare la tua gentoo.

 

Scusa a cosa ti riferisci? Io ho sempre avuto problemi solo all'inizio, ma dopo l'emerge -e system mai; e dopotutto dopo la ricostruzione della toolchain e di system non ci si dovrebbe ritrovare come nello stage3?

In ogni caso l'ultima installazione da stage1 l'ho fatta ad un mio amico con la 2005.0 ed è filato tutto liscio.

Ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Scusa a cosa ti riferisci? Io ho sempre avuto problemi solo all'inizio, ma dopo l'emerge -e system mai; e dopotutto dopo la ricostruzione della toolchain e di system non ci si dovrebbe ritrovare come nello stage3?

 

no, Ã¨ questo il punto, lo stage1 non crea una copia esatta dello stage3, questo Ã¨ il motivo per cui stage1 Ã¨ stato tolto: non perchÃ¨ con lo stage3 si risparmia tempo, ma perchÃ¨ i developers di gentoo hanno voluto eliminare in un colpo solo tutti quei bugreports inerenti allo stage1. bugreports che venivano generati in quantitÃ  industriale ogni giorno e che rallentavano pesantemente tutte le altre operazioni di sviluppo, ergo, per tagliare la testa al toro e siccome lo stage1 Ã¨ sempre stato buggato, si Ã¨ optato per lo stage3 come default. Se ne Ã¨ parlato abbondantemente a riguardo sul Planet di gentoo e pure in ML (senza contare i numerosi post sul forum), i problemi dello stage1 sono (sommariamente, la lista in realtÃ  Ã¨ molto lunga):

- dipendenze inverse non sempre risolte, sia in fase di upgrade che di rimozione dei pacchetti

- problemi con i pacchetti slotted che in seguito ad un upgrade a volte vengono rimossi quando non dovrebbero.

- il world si incasina spesso

- --depclean non funziona correttamente eliminando pacchetti richiesti, lo stesso dicasi per regenworld che invece di 'sistemare' incasina il file world, e infine, il nuovo 'emant' a volte potrebbe scazzare senza motivo

- ... ecc ecc e poi mi fermo qui perchÃ¨ Ã¨ l'ennesima volta che rispiego ste cose   :Laughing: 

Ã¨ ovvio che tutti questi problemi spariscono con l'installazione da stage3.

----------

## Ferdinando

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> mi fermo qui perchÃ¨ Ã¨ l'ennesima volta che rispiego ste cose  

 

Capisco; scusa se ti ho chiesto l'ennesima replica  :Very Happy: 

Davvero, a me non è mai capitato nulla di tutto questo; probabilmente ho sempre avuto fortuna.

Ciao

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   mi fermo qui perchÃ¨ Ã¨ l'ennesima volta che rispiego ste cose   
> 
> Capisco; scusa se ti ho chiesto l'ennesima replica 
> 
> Davvero, a me non ï¿½ mai capitato nulla di tutto questo; probabilmente ho sempre avuto fortuna.

 

nessun problema, don't worry  :Wink: 

il fatto Ã¨ che la cosa Ã¨ molto aleatoria, dipende molto dalla versione dello stage1 usata e quanto frequentemente aggiorni la macchina; io ho ancora un server di produzione installato con un liveCD 1.2 e aggiornato sempre tramite emerge, ad oggi non ti dico in che stato Ã¨, ogni volta che devo aggiornare qualcosa c'Ã¨ sempre qualche problema  :Very Happy:  (fortunatamente a breve Ã¨ in previsione il piallaggio della macchina...)

----------

## lex82

Azz... non pensavo si potessero avere tutti questi problemi!   :Shocked: 

Tenendo conto, però, che la mia è semplice curiosità e comunque non devo necessariamente utilizzare il sistema che ne verrà fuori come desktop posso comunque tentare. Magari imparerò qualcosa in più...   :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

Com'Ã¨ finita poi?

----------

## djinnZ

 *lex82 wrote:*   

> Azz... non pensavo si potessero avere tutti questi problemi!  
> 
> Tenendo conto, però, che la mia è semplice curiosità e comunque non devo necessariamente utilizzare il sistema che ne verrà fuori come desktop posso comunque tentare. Magari imparerò qualcosa in più...  

 

Io ci ho provato a suo tempo (per un pc dedicato a fare solo da server cups+amule), non ho avuto particolari problemi ma..

partendo dalle stage1 dopo il bootstrap lanci emerge system, lanci emerge world e a quel punto _devi_ lanciare un revdep rebuild e ti trovi a ricompilare un paio di cose, non mi ricordo più quali.

Tutto per avere lo stesso identico risultato di un emerge -e system a partire dallo stage3 con l'unica differenza che sei più libero nello gestire le use flag.

Ho confrontato le due versioni (con un ls * *, quindi non sono andato a fondo della questione) e sembravano identiche.

C'è da dire che le use flag erano veramente molte poche ed iniziavo con "-*" e la macchina non è stata più aggiornata.

Considera che se intendi usare il gcj (a me torna utile per i pdftools), tanto per dirne una, ti ritrovi a compilare poi il gcc con tutte le rogne che seguono perchè il bootstrap non lo puoi fare con una simile use flag... bah, per me hanno fatto bene a deprecarli.

Forse sarebbe bene che nella guida fosse suggerito di usare emerge -e system spiegando il motivo...

Di mio preferisco lo stage3 x86 generico e poi vedo avanti, tanto comunque compilo il system con -e.

----------

